# Eating Too Little?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok I had trouble with my Hernia, not from working out but from a misstep while fishing.

Talked yesterday with New Woman over the Health Department at the Gym. Readjusted my Workout to where I'm not putting strain on my Stomach.

Ok diet is figured by Computer. They start with Calories to maintain current weight. Go by losing 1 pound a week to get to the weight I want, cut 500 calories off the Top. I work out, calories are figured in that I have burnt. Go by calories taken in each day then averaged end of the week. Keeps track of Carbs, Protein and Fat.Figure I should go from 250 down to 200 in 57 weeks.

Ok my Workout made by my Trainer is to be 40 minutes Weights and 1 hour Deep Water Aerobics in the Pool. Three times a week. I started doing 30 minutes on the Stepper on my own. Trainer just cautioned me on my Heart Rate, I was getting it up to 140+ BPM, she don't want me getting over 131 BPM. But this extra is kicking my calorie burn much higher.

Ok they check BM. My Fat is going down but I'm building Muscle all over. My weight is not going down since first of November 

Asked my Trainer about this, she says my Weight Loss will come that if I'm real concerned either eat more, which I can't eat that much or cut the Stepper out, thing is I'm enjoying what it does for my Heart. She says according to the Computer my Body might be going into starvation mode, considering the calorie loss I have each week. I'm very truthful with this, knowing I gain nothing by lying.

Thoughts, ideas should I be concerned if I feel good even though I'm still Big??? 

rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is late summer, so I accept that I will be 5 pounds heavier. There are vegetables to harvest and a lawn to keep mowed and fish to be caught. I simply need to be sure the weight gently comes off when I am no longer as active, as gaining 5 pounds a year and keeping it on and then gaining 5 more pounds the next year is not a path I choose to take. 

Are you losing any weight at all?


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Terri said:


> It is late summer, so I accept that I will be 5 pounds heavier. There are vegetables to harvest and a lawn to keep mowed and fish to be caught. I simply need to be sure the weight gently comes off when I am no longer as active, as gaining 5 pounds a year and keeping it on and then gaining 5 more pounds the next year is not a path I choose to take.
> 
> Are you losing any weight at all?


2 pounds. I have lost up to 100 pounds, twice but put it right back on. That is why we are going with me losing little at a time.

I just checked with what the computer says. I'm 1,200 average per day calories short of calories to maintain my current weight.

rockpile


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

It would seem to me that you are simply replacing fat with muscle by the sound of it. That is a good thing.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

1,200 is quite a bit.

Try keeping track of every bite for a week, including things like celery and gum and other things that are not supposed to have any calories. You might be forgetting something. I did know of one dieter who forgot to count her weekend beer, and it turned out she drank 12 of them when they counted the cans. Unless you keep track every day it is very easy to overlook something, especially if it is something you do not consume every day

Also, 2 pounds loss in what length of time? If it is in 2 weeks time you are doing well: if it is 2 pounds in 2 months time that is not as good.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Terri said:


> 1,200 is quite a bit.
> 
> Try keeping track of every bite for a week, including things like celery and gum and other things that are not supposed to have any calories. You might be forgetting something. I did know of one dieter who forgot to count her weekend beer, and it turned out she drank 12 of them when they counted the cans. Unless you keep track every day it is very easy to overlook something, especially if it is something you do not consume every day
> 
> Also, 2 pounds loss in what length of time? If it is in 2 weeks time you are doing well: if it is 2 pounds in 2 months time that is not as good.


Keep track of everything I take in. Even my Sonic Cherry Limeade and that is 2 pounds over 10 months.

Set up to lose 1 pound a week but burning enough I'm suppose to be losing 2 pounds a week. There is no way in heck I could be messing up that much even if I was eating like a Pig. I just can't eat that much food.

I can go check on the program and get calories for even Fast Food. Fried, Baked, Grilled or Boiled.

My Doctor and Trainer both said not to worry. :shrug: My Trainer said stay the heck away from the scales, pay more attention to my clothes.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, I cannot say WHY you are not losing faster, but it sounds like you are a whole lot healthier!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

You may not be losing the weight because your body is going into starvation mode. If that is what is happening, one day a week eat more than what you should, calorie wise. Just do it with healthy foods. That will help to reset your metabolism. If your calorie intake stays the same for too long, your body gets used to surviving on X number of calories. You have to keep your metabolism guessing.

You could also be losing weight but gaining muscle, which actually weighs more than fat. Go by how you feel and how your clothes fit. Also, take anything that the computer says with a grain of salt. No two people are exactly alike nor will they respond exactly the same. If you feel good, keep doing what you are doing! That is more important than the number on the scale!


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok I said Stepper it is Cross Trainer. 30 minutes, 140+ HR

Sweat rolling!!!

rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Give us a menu for 1 or 2 days. Are you drinking plenty of water?

You should easily be losing 2 lbs a week if you are staying on plan. Rarely does someone that works for a gym know much about weight loss and diet. They don't understand what you are going through. 

What health problems are you working on besides being overweight? I wonder if meds are the reason you are not losing weight?


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I didn't see my last Work Out but here it is 10 minutes Full Body Crossramp Trainer and Stretching for Warm Up, 47 Minutes Weights and then 65 Minutes Full Body Crossramp Trainer 128 average HR because my Trainer don't want me going over 131 BPM.

Tried getting what I could off the Site. It is not Trainers recommending the Diet or Exercise it is all Computer. Actually Trainer had me eating more and I changed it to where I was eating far less.

This just shows the Calories I'm taking in according to Target. If you look at it even if I was off I couldn't be that much.

Last Work out I posted I normally do Aerobics in the Pool for an hour too but the Pool is closed for a week for maintenance. 

Net calories from target 2,291 Calories 2,791 Calories to maintain my weight but take 500 Calories off the top to lose 1 pound a week for 57 weeks.
Sun -465
Mon -1969
Tue -217
Wed -2399 This is showing minus over Target because this is a day I Work Out which is Mon, Wen and Fri.

Thur -550
Fri 96
Sat -105

Average -801 

USDA Recommended Diet 18% Protein 29% Fat 53% Carbs 

rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

According to that, you should be losing 1 1/2 lbs a week. 

I don't think even Weight Watchers recommends that many carbs. Most diets these days are high fat, moderate protein, and low carb. The idea behind them is carb's get used for energy 1st, so as long as your diet is high in carbs, it never burns body fat. By limiting carbs and increasing fat, you are forcing your body to burn fat.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Increase your protein and decrease your carbs. Don't cut them out completely, though.

And take any info from the computer, whether it is calorie counts or exercise amount of calories burned with a grain of salt.

Also, try weighing your food. You may be eating more than you realize as Americans have a warped sense of portion sizes.

Do you have any health problems that prohibit you from working at a higher intensity? I ask because High Intensity Interval Training is a good way to shake up your workout and break through plateaus.

Just some ideas. Good Luck!


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

CountryMom22 said:


> Increase your protein and decrease your carbs. Don't cut them out completely, though.
> 
> And take any info from the computer, whether it is calorie counts or exercise amount of calories burned with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


Ok do have Degenerative Bone Disease, Barrett's Esophagus, Chronic Blood Clots and Hernia Other than that Healthy. Oh I have Poor Circulation in my Legs why I have Blood Clots.

Yes I take plenty Medication.

My Doctor is more wanting me to exercise more than what I do around the house to keep me out of a Wheelchair which I was wanting when I first started getting down. Her and my wife both got on to me even thinking of a Wheelchair.

rockpile


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

First of all, a pound of fat and a pound of muscle weigh the same...a pound!! However, muscle takes up much less room than fat, which is why you might notice your clothes fitting better but the scale isn't moving so much. I'm kinda in the same boat. My son and I both do the Stronglifts 5x5 weight lifting program. I log all my calories in My Fitness Pal and while I lost a couple of pounds here and there, nothing like I thought I should. So, I'm eating the amount of calories MFP recommends (1740) (before I was shorting myself and coming in around 1200-1300) but not eating any extra that is added due to my cardio and weights. You've got to fuel your body or it's not going to be able to support the building and repair of your muscle tissue. Also, like someone said earlier, MORE protein and LESS carbs but don't cut it out completely. There's a lot of misleading info out there. I recommend research, research and research some more. There is no easy answer.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok the only other diet the Program has is what they call Fat Burn. My trainer doesn't want me on it.

30% Protein

20% Fat

50% Carbs

rockpile


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would research on my own and not worry about what the trainer wants. That is still probably too many carbs, and you may be carb sensitive.

All you can do is experiment with different diets, that you'll have to stick to for at least a month, to really see what works.

A good place to find diet info is BodyBuilding.com. Lots of info including recipes, workouts etc.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

CountryMom22 said:


> I would research on my own and not worry about what the trainer wants. That is still probably too many carbs, and you may be carb sensitive.
> 
> All you can do is experiment with different diets, that you'll have to stick to for at least a month, to really see what works.
> 
> A good place to find diet info is BodyBuilding.com. Lots of info including recipes, workouts etc.


Don't want to lose over 4 pounds a month!

Done been on Diet lost 80 pounds fast. Still have 5 months on this. See what happens.

rockpile


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you want to lose weight, don't diet.
Do a lifestyle change.
Change the way you view food......

If you want to lose weight, go Vegan.

Cut out meat, dairy, eggs for 3 months.
Eat ZERO animal products.
Replace all that with fresh veggies, grains, beans, etc.

Not wanting to go that extreme?
Cut out ALL meat (except fish) and extremely limit dairy for 3 months.
Replace all that with fresh veggies, grains, beans, etc.

Lay off the protein. That is why you are building muscle and not 'losing' weight.
Protein is one of the hardest things for the body to break down.....it works and over works the organs.

Drinking plenty of water and ZERO soda.
Lay off sugar; eat honey
Stay away from ALL artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> If you want to lose weight, don't diet.
> Do a lifestyle change.
> Change the way you view food......
> 
> ...


I agree but I would eat Organic eggs and/ or beef in reasonable quantities Inc or twice a week for vitamins and minerals. 

I would also take a quality daily supplement, such as Thrones Basic Nutrients and additional D3.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok got on scales today. I have lost 13 pounds.

Soooooooo finally taking off weight.

Like the muscle haven't had this much since I was in the service, Wish I could do more for the Gut but with Hernia it is harder to do.

Don't eat Beef or drink Coke or Alcohol. Do eat wild Game and Fish. Do still drink my Coffee. Not suppose to have Greens because of Blood Thinners but still eat some. They won't let me do Tae Kwon Do anymore because of Blood Thinners.

rockpile


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Had a couple at the House that was on the Atkins Diet. Lost a bunch of weight.

I hadn't seen them since last Spring. They came to the House  Because he had a Heart Attack they went off the Diet. I would say he now weighs 450 and she weighs I would say 350.

Like I told my wife it's a wonder they don't drop dead any second.

I know don't worry about them but DANG!

rockpile


----------

